
Ask HN: Inexpensive windows machine for tinkering - nazz
I am looking for a lightweight, inexpensive ($50-$170) Windows laptop that I can use for programming and tinkering with microprocessors. I don&#x27;t plan to install any games or intense applications. Any recommendations?
======
peg_leg
I'll save you a few clicks

[https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1683426...](https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834267834)

[https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1683426...](https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834268912)

[https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E1683426...](https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834266787)

------
peg_leg
Buy a used one on Newegg, great value if you shop right. HP business laptops
are really good. Spent most of their time on a desk, lightly used.

